# Dovetail DC video



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a video about it:


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Simple jig, great idea, and seems to be highly effective. Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks like it works great. When we use an old half-blind jig, our dust control is one of the guys holding an electric leaf blower while we run the parts outside.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Tom, that's worth a video :clap:


----------

